# Smoking In The Rockies  2011  August 11, 12, 13, and 14th



## bbally (Sep 15, 2010)

Smoking in the Rockies is announcing its 2011 Event... Once again held at the Graham Ranch on the Divide Road in western Colorado.

August 11, 12, 13 and 14th 2011 are the dates you need.

Of interest to me now is:

I need a couple of KCBS juges to commit to coming and put on a training session under our heading "Success KCBS competition tips"  (No camper?  I can provide a cabin for the judges willing to come)

I am looking for a KCBS team or two that has been successful in the four main categories to lead a session under our heading "Shared secrets from successful teams"

Meat for the teams putting on the training will be provided by the event.

We have the "Girls Cabin" available for women whom wish to come to the event.

plenty of camper space

Hot showers

Pistol shooting range

Sporting clays this coming year.

Reloading benches set up for all guages of shotguns

Rifle range to 500 yards

Horses welcome

Motorized machines welcome.

Anyway the idea is to start to build the website and get an early start on committments from the teachers.  http://www.smokingintherockies.com

We are open to ideas if you think of something we might want to add as a class.

Friday night is the potluck hodown!  Bring a dish and get in donation free.

Monies raised over expenses will support the USMC Scholarship Fund.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 15, 2010)

Got this one marked down on the summer travel schedule.  Can't help in the categories, but can be a very appreciative avid bystander willing to learn.


----------



## bbally (Sep 15, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Got this one marked down on the summer travel schedule.  Can't help in the categories, but can be a very appreciative avid bystander willing to learn.


All are welcome to attend.  The sign ups will be online in a week or so.


----------



## hernando (Oct 1, 2010)

Wouldn't miss this!


----------

